# What Is In Your Living Room Now???



## bike (Jun 9, 2016)

Spaceliner with orig clearcoat never rusted and cleaned....and you?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2016)

1937 Dayton Model D-1T Super Streamline.





This was the other house--the girlfriend is much happier now that she can get to the front door and be able to walk around the kitchen table! V/ Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jun 9, 2016)

You got it really bad Shawn.......You're still young.Still time to get help......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2016)

This


the tinker said:


> You got it really bad Shawn.......You're still young.Still time to get help......





Rehab is for quitters! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2016)

The only bicycle related item is a cycle book end.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 9, 2016)

I have some catching up to do.....


----------



## bike (Jun 9, 2016)

let's go guys- and no stuff I used to own-haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> I have some catching up to do.....
> 
> View attachment 326458
> 
> View attachment 326459




When you got stuff like that you're already ahead of the pack! V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 9, 2016)

Swiss turntable, vintage vacuum tube high fidelity by Fisher, an old dealer lit sign, and a batch of the best music ever created and original art.
And I just added a glass of wine.
Chris


----------



## kccomet (Jun 9, 2016)

i started thinking decoration, now its more like a cluttered junk shop, and oh yea im divorced


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 326450 View attachment 326452 View attachment 326453 View attachment 326454




 Who needs to watch TV ?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 9, 2016)

And here's what I get to look at..in the living room.. Another in our bedroom, 2 more in the back bedroom,, finished basement , garage.  etc, etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2016)

kccomet said:


> i started thinking decoration, now its more like a cluttered junk shop, and oh yea im divorced
> 
> View attachment 326486
> 
> View attachment 326489





It was really neat seeing your place in person. If I ever get back to K.C. expect a call! V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Jun 9, 2016)

shawn, compared to your bikes, ive got junk.....but i do like my junk, stop by anytime your always welcome


----------



## Intense One (Jun 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 326450 View attachment 326452 View attachment 326453 View attachment 326454



I didn't see my Ipswich bike plate in any of those collections, catfish!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I didn't see my Ipswich bike plate in any of those collections, catfish!




The plates are not in my living room.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> 1937 Dayton Model D-1T Super Streamline.
> 
> View attachment 326448
> 
> ...



It's all about "placement" Shawn!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Jun 9, 2016)

Luckily I'm still married.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 9, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 326522 View attachment 326521 View attachment 326520 Luckily I'm still married.



Thought I would see a 4 wheeled Bird in there......


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the Huffman corners of the room


----------



## bike (Jun 9, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/image-jpeg.326520/ awesome!


----------



## bike (Jun 9, 2016)

imagine me creepin by your ...


----------



## boardhoarder (Jun 9, 2016)

kccomet = my new hero
So much great stuff.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2016)

View attachment 326519


----------



## mrg (Jun 9, 2016)

Living room!, I live I a storage room, just figured a way to fit the pedal car in today, wish I had room for bikes in the living room


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 9, 2016)

Shipping boxes. Two more leaving in the morning. A 1925 Columbia and a 1937 Elgin Oriole.  
A few years ago I would have been upset seeing bikes I've owned for twenty years leave. Now I no longer feel anything. Glad to have my house back from bikes all over and in most rooms. With these two gone down to half a dozen bikes and a few frames and lotsa parts.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bring Cash!!!!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 10, 2016)

My wife and her stuff......

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

I think if you were to correlate married vice single that would explain a lot in these pictures. When people would walk into my house one of the first things they would say is "You must be single"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 10, 2016)

No bikes in my living room, but they are all over other rooms! Even a bike in my spare bathroom bathtub!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I think if you were to correlate married vice single that would explain a lot in these pictures. When people would walk into my house one of the first things they would say is "You must be single"! V/r Shawn




Clearly.
I have a man cave and pockets of cool old stuff, but it ain't the living room and I'm lucky to have some of my other major collecting interests in the primary room of our home.
That and I don't want my kids to get snagged on a Torrington 10 end plate or take a handlebar header.
Chris


----------



## BASHER76 (Jun 10, 2016)

I've got a 1951 Columbia 5 Star Superb, 1934 Waverly, and a White Motor Company Super Sport 250 ice track racer in my living room. along with a 1940 Harley Flathead 45 engine on the mantle.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 10, 2016)

kccomet said:


> i started thinking decoration, now its more like a cluttered junk shop, and oh yea im divorced
> 
> View attachment 326486
> 
> View attachment 326489




Yup, looks like a bachelor pad Jim


----------



## Barkeep (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Jun 11, 2016)

You guys must be single. I had to build a shop to keep all my junk in


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 11, 2016)

Rosa is one thing...


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 16, 2016)

The 36 Knucklehead moved from the kitchen to the living room!!!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2016)

Frank you are crazy.  Hope you are coming down from "Cheese-land" for Blue Moon 's show  and swap on Saturday.
If I ever brought a bike into the old ladies territory the tinker would be dead meat.....


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)

View attachment 329550

View attachment 329551


Nice!


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Frank you are crazy.  Hope you are coming down from "Cheese-land" for Blue Moon 's show  and swap on Saturday.
> If I ever brought a bike into the old ladies territory the tinker would be dead meat.....



Hey tinker
Putting the Knucklehead in the house was actually the wifes idea. She enjoys that stuff as much as I do.
CHEESELAND that sounds like another planet!!! LOL!!
I wont be going to Blue Moon.
see you sometime!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Hey tinker
> Putting the Knucklehead in the house was actually the wifes idea. She enjoys that stuff as much as I do.
> CHEESELAND that sounds like another planet!!! LOL!!
> I wont be going to Blue Moon.
> see you sometime!!!




She's a keeper!


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)

I would put this in my living room, but there is too much stuff in there already.... Well maybe not to much.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 16, 2016)

That knucklehead is a great way to conceal the TV cables Frank...why didn't I think of that?
Chris


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> She's a keeper!



Been married to her for 32 years.
Here she is warm'in up to the 36


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2016)

Having grown up in  a "Hoarder home", this is the only time these are in the house, when they are delivered.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 16, 2016)

This is my living room right now.  There's a 1950 Jawa Perak 350, 1893 New Mail, my 2013 Scott 740, and my soul cycles commuter. And my beast keeping an eye on all of it.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Having grown up in  a "Hoarder home", this is the only time these are in the house, when they are delivered.....
> 
> View attachment 329765



I agree, I grew up in a house where all flat surfaces must have decorations, wall space must have furniture, and so on...Turns a guy into a minimallist.  No way in hell im letting bicycles live in my living room...thats what the back room is for


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 16, 2016)

Since I bought the shed last year, I don't keep bikes in the living room anymore, EXCEPT when I'm on vacation! So here's our temporary living room at Harborview Cottages in Port Austin, MI. Brought the 59 Evans and the 62 Hiawatha so my son and I could see the sights. (Just got home this morning) Had a great time, and turned a lot of heads!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2016)

My living room????? just a bunch of various bones hangin'n from string, a dead chicken or two, soiled aprons, and 5 chainsaws....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> My living room????? just a bunch of various bones hangin'n from string, a dead chicken or two, soiled aprons, and 5 chainsaws....




That made me spit out my beer....................


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I agree, I grew up in a house where all flat surfaces must have decorations, wall space must have furniture, and so on...Turns a guy into a minimallist.  No way in hell im letting bicycles live in my living room...thats what the back room is for




Backroom makes it different!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2016)

There's a bunch of "junk" in my living room.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2016)

Not many bikes get the privilege of staying in the living room, but this one is too nice to stay in the garage with the rest of the herd...


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Jun 22, 2016)

Damn I love this thread!  I had up to three bikes in my game room....finally gave into the wife.


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2016)

Barkeep said:


>



Love this!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

This is what's in my,excuse me "OUR" living room.


----------



## Vincer (Jun 24, 2016)

These pictures were taken some time ago. I've since added several new bikes in both my living room and family room. My wife is ok with this because she likes vintage/antique items as much as I do (notice the other items in the background). What your looking at here is a 1952 Simplex Servicycle (1 of 17 known to exist); however, this is the only one that can be traced back to the factory. The other bikes are TOC high wheels. All the others are kept securely in the garage. I'll take some newer photos soon and post those as well.

Vince


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Just bought this Good Luck Token Machine last night. Got it home today.


----------



## Vincer (Jun 24, 2016)

Very cool!

Vince


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

Catfish, you always look so serious man...lol..Great stuff.  your like "This MFer is MINE"  hahahaha.....sorry, ive been drinking.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 24, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> This is what's in my,excuse me "OUR" living room.View attachment 331995 View attachment 331996 View attachment 331997




I totally know what you say!


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not bike related, but just got this caboose marker lamp.  Burns lamp oil and I had it on the deck the other night.  Usually sits on the floor with my electric railroad switch lantern.


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just got this about six days ago. Parked it there and there it still sits. I stare at it a lot. Soon to hit the basement for cleaning and soon to be ridden a lot.


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 16, 2016)

One year ago this was my living room .
Now I live with my new girl friends .
And now a acetylene lamp is the only bicycle related thing in the living room.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)

Lazy cats.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 16, 2016)

All I can bring into the house..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gerrit said:


> View attachment 340422 One year ago this was my living room .
> Now I live with my new girl friends .
> And now a acetylene lamp is the only bicycle related thing in the living room.




"Girl friends" now that may be worth moving some bikes for! V/r Shawn


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> "Girl friends" now that may be worth moving some bikes for! V/r Shawn



She is indeed worth to move them up stairs .


----------



## higgens (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 18, 2016)

....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 18, 2016)

I did get a new couch.........


----------



## momo608 (Jul 18, 2016)

They say collectors collect because there is a psychological void in their lives. Something was taken away from them when they were very young, that they desperately need material possessions to fill that void and that they lack the maturity to get over it. I say, what do you got in that garage over there?


----------



## bike (Jul 26, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 26, 2018)

I am very fortunate to have an awesome girlfriend who tolerates my collecting, she doesn't mind the line up of schwinns in the living room. I snuck the '38 in the living room as well and so far she hasn't complained!


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 26, 2018)

Muscle bike OK ?
70 Original Lemon Fastback


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 26, 2018)

Where's the @HANDLE BAR HORDER, speaking of crammed up living rooms.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 28, 2018)

I got a bike in there !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 30, 2018)

couple of middleweights and Casey the Bassador


----------



## MGBiker (Jul 30, 2018)

Colombia and bone shaker


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Cosmicflyer (Mar 29, 2019)

1957 Hornet


----------



## Thurman (Mar 29, 2019)

The usual stuff. Hog oilers etc.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 29, 2019)

1911 Steyr Waffenrad...


----------

